# ISO TNT Cranberry Nut Muffin Recipe



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2015)

SO uses a Pillsbury quick bread mix to make cranberry nut muffins.  She adds Craisins and walnuts to dress up the mix and they are really good.

Since I like them so much, I thought this should be something I can do better than a mix.  As a result, I'm in search of a top notch recipe for scratch made cranberry nut muffins.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry I can't help you, Andy. Pillsbury is MY "homemade" cranberry muffin mix too. If you guys like orange, drain a small can of mandarin oranges well, cut the segments in half, and add them to the batter with chopped walnuts. Nice change of pace.

Good luck with a "from-scratch" recipe. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a recipe for Cranberry. Tangerine Nut Bread that can be converted to muffins.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2015)

I'd love that, Msmofet. Looks delicious! Please post at your convenience.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 21, 2015)

Here you go Andy. I hope you like it. There are some notes. LOL

*Ms. Mofet's Cranberry, Tangerine Nut Bread* (click)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 21, 2015)

I've used this recipe a bunch of times and it always comes out good. 

*Oatmeal Cranberry Muffins​*
Ingredients:
•	1 cup rolled oats
•	1 cup all-purpose flour
•	½ cup brown sugar, packed
•	½ tsp salt
•	1 tsp baking powder
•	½ tsp baking soda
•	½ tsp cinnamon
•	¼ cup finely chopped walnuts, toasted
•	⅔ cup dried cranberries
•	1 stick butter, melted and cooled
•	1 cup buttermilk
•	½ tsp Amoretti Madagascar-Bourbon Vanilla Extract
•	1 large egg, beaten

Instructions:

Preheat the oven to 400°F. Grease a twelve-slot muffin pan or line the slots with paper baking cups.

In a medium size mixing bowl, whisk the rolled oats, flour, brown sugar, salt, baking soda, baking powder, walnuts, dates, and dried cranberries together. In a separate bowl, mix the buttermilk, egg, vanilla extract, and butter together. Add the wet ingredients to the dry ingredients and fold the dry ingredients into the wet ingredients just enough to barely bring the batter together. Do not over mix. 

Spoon the batter into the prepared muffin pan, filling each slot about ⅔ full. Bake the muffins in a 400°F oven for 20 minutes, until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool in the pan for 5 minutes then transfer the muffins to a wire rack to cool completely.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you to msmofet and Sir_Loin_Of_Beef for sharing your recipes.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 21, 2015)

MsMofet, that looks fabulous!


----------

